# Hello from Co. Clare



## coffee_novice (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey there,

brand new to the club ...have been happily drinking my grumpy mule in my delonghi for a year or so and thought i was doing just fine until a self proclaimed coffee-snob (sorry for outing you chockymonster







) introduced me to artisan coffee's bean. Since then ive been 'experimenting' with lots of different beans and flavours. I've very basic equipment but hope to slowly upgrade ...preferably without upsetting the hubby too much ;-)) and to learn more about good coffee and how to do it justice.

Hoping to pick up lots of information here


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum...the right place to be in to get equipment advice

Set a realistic budget and try and stick to it ( while we try and convince you otherwise ......... )

Anyway ask away and enjoy your time here


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Welcome, your situation is familiar to most members, we have all been there









Ian


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey you! welcome to the forum. It's a dangerous place


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome..... About that budget that people are talking about..... If you are anything like the rest of us you have no chance sticking to your original budget when you have all these members, who have in their turn failed, guiding you to your great coffee experience.

...but hey, enjoy your stay with us anyway









There once was a woman from Clare

Joined CFUK for a dare

Oh sorry, that's Limerick. Close but not quite.

My relations are down around Dungarvan way


----------



## coffee_novice (Feb 16, 2015)

Aw thank you all for the lovely welcome (and the limerick lol) ....now I'm really getting worried re budget lol


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Welcome. Half my blood is from Clare.


----------

